
Ask HN: Do you listen music while programming?? - christopherDam
If yes, What is your favorite playlist.
======
nbaksalyar
I recommend soma.fm [0] internet radio if you're into electronic/indie music.
I usually listen to a couple of stations (Groove Salad or Lush), but there are
many more. A by-product of listening is that it helps you to discover some
good, but less-known musicians.

[0] [http://somafm.com](http://somafm.com)

------
partisan
Definitely.

Music for Programming:
[http://musicforprogramming.net/](http://musicforprogramming.net/). Number 24
(RITES) is a particular favorite. I also recommend 1 and 3.

The soundtrack for Black Ops 2 gets a lot of play as does Halo 3 and also, the
soundtracks for Ghost In The Shell or Solaris.

~~~
galfarragem
Great website. Most websites are full of BS. This one works like a charm.
Thanks for posting it.

------
my_username_is_
I have a large collection of post-rock and similar instrumental songs that I
frequently listen to while working. Spotify has a great selection of songs on
a curated playlist called "Deep Focus". Having something playing that I'm not
going to focus on really helps me get in the zone and focus on what I need to
get done.

Also, sometimes I'll listen to Coffitivity instead--times that I'm looking for
some background noise but I'm tired of the usual playlists. It's a looped
recording of various public places. Eventually you get to notice the loops,
but its still pretty solid.

------
J_Darnley
Game soundtracks, game soundtrack remixes, film soundtracks (less often these
days), anime soundtracks.

Typically I will enqueue a whole genre in Winamp then play it on repeat
shuffle. Also good when mindlessly browsing the web.

------
spocked
I need to listen to music that I already know pretty well. It works like white
noise in the background.

If I listen to anything new, I cannot focus on the programming.

------
abhimskywalker
Yes. Mostly soundtracks from some awesome movies I can relate to. Also anime
soundtracks are quite awesome. Sometimes the memory connection to some of
those great moments from movies/anime/tv series help get me into the zone and
give a bit of adrenaline to do get shit done fast.

------
kyriakos
Ambient psychedelic, downbeat artists: Carbon Based Lifeforms, Solar Fields,
HUVA Network and more.

------
dudul
Classical music. Mozart, Bach, Chopin, etc.

~~~
amk_
Schubert!

------
frigg
No, but I do listen to a variation of sounds from here[1]. I found it's much
better than complete silence.

[1] [http://www.noisli.com](http://www.noisli.com)

------
martiuk
My favourite is [http://currentcondition.org/](http://currentcondition.org/),
having the visuals up on a spare screen is a plus also!

------
amk_
I have a few Noisli white-noise mixes that I alternate through, mostly
combinations of rain, wind, and brown noise (gaussian frequency distribution).
Hate the coffee shop noises. On top of that I sometimes add in music at a low
volume, preferably something without lyrics, like classical or postrock. For
classical I like Brahms and Schubert. Occasionally I'll mix in something
atonal/arhythmic like Philip Glass or Brian Eno.

------
quantisan
Always. I like upbeat foreign music (e.g. Korean pop) that I don't understand
the language so it doesn't distract me. And Deep House.

------
apryldelancey
Yes, depending on my mood I have a trance/techno playlist, an old-school punk
playlist (Fear, Bad Religion, NOFX, etc.), and a metal playlist (Slayer,
Slipknot, U.D.O., etc). Once in a while the retro disco as in Donna Summer,
Kool & The Gang, and the Village People will be played also. One thing I
really must have is variety.

------
WWLink
I listen to all kinds of music while programming!

Some examples of musicians I'll play during the day: Dave Brubeck, Cindy
Bradley, Four80East, Vince Guaraldi.. E-40, Kanye West, Neyo, Tony Bennett,
Andy Williams, Gipsy Kings..

I'm pretty much all over the place depending on my mood. Sometimes even Willie
Nelson music makes it into my queue lol.

------
wirddin
I have a set playlist for programming morning-afternoon, just to get in the
mood.

Here's what I listen to : [http://blog.wirdd.in/post/131088231061/what-do-you-
listen-to...](http://blog.wirdd.in/post/131088231061/what-do-you-listen-to-
while-programming)

------
money_money_
I listen to music all the time while programming, and it varies widely
depending on my mood that day. It can be anything from pop, hiphop, rock,
country, jazz, folk or classical. It all fades into the background, even if I
have never heard the song before.

Spotify was the best investment I have ever made.

------
eecks
I don't need to listen to music when programming. I do sometimes, I don't
other times. At work, I'm not allowed to listen to music - which I find very
annoying considering I have to listen to coworkers and can't tune them out.

------
coreymaass
KEXP, which is a good variety, and not too much talking (no ads, but DJ's with
personality, which I like). Otherwise mixes from Radio1 and 1xtra (I favor
just slightly odd dance music). And then Rinse.FM and Sub.FM for dance music.

------
badwolf93
65daysofstatic, moondog, explosions in the sky, god is an astronaut,
instrumental stuff.

------
dawng
I only listen to music during programming when I feel stuck on some specific
problem. I generally listen to the Matrix soundtrack at that time. I guess its
the mental association of the movie + programming.

------
blcArmadillo
Yes, I'll often listen to
[https://soundcloud.com/complexion](https://soundcloud.com/complexion).

------
drakonka
Yes! I love listening to music while programming. I usually go for either some
upbeat rock/alternative, electronic, or game OSTs.

------
clarkgiguiere
From beginning to end. Bon Iver, Beck, Dave Matthews Band...

------
new_hackers
Eskimo, Infected Mushroom, GSM, orbital,

